# cannot install skype from ports



## ccc (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi

I cannot install *skype* from ports on my 8.3-RELEASE due to the following errors:
	
	



```
=> skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2
skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2                 100% of   26 MB 1785 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>  Configuring for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>  Installing for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>   skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 depends on package: webcamd>0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for webcamd>0 in /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
=> webcamd-3.6.0.1.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/distfiles/webcamd-3.6.0.1.tar.bz2
webcamd-3.6.0.1.tar.bz2                       100% of 9036 kB  705 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for webcamd-3.6.0.1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for webcamd-3.6.0.1.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for webcamd-3.6.0.1
===>   webcamd-3.6.0.1 depends on package: v4l_compat>=1.0.20100321 - found
===>   webcamd-3.6.0.1 depends on package: cuse4bsd-kmod>=0.1.24 - not found
===>    Verifying install for cuse4bsd-kmod>=0.1.24 in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod
=> cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.selasky.org/hans_petter/distfiles/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24.tar.bz2
cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24.tar.bz2                  100% of   13 kB  177 kBps
===>  Extracting for cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24
===>  Configuring for cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24
===>  Building for cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24
make -f /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24/Makefile.lib all
[B]Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector  -c cuse4bsd_lib.c
building static cuse4bsd library
ranlib libcuse4bsd.a
cc -fpic -DPIC -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -D_GNU_SOURCE -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector  -c cuse4bsd_lib.c -o cuse4bsd_lib.So
building shared library libcuse4bsd.so.1
gzip -cn cuse4bsd.3 > cuse4bsd.3.gz
make -f /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24/Makefile.kmod all
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"[/B]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod/work/cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.24.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/skype.
```


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 27, 2012)

This is just a guess based on the error message, but do you have the kernel sources installed?  Is there something in /usr/src/?


----------



## caesius (Jun 27, 2012)

As a workaround, it looks like the package for cuse4bsd-kmod is available for 8.3-RELEASE.

`# pkg_add -rv cuse4bsd-kmod`

That might give you a shot at getting past this point.


----------



## ccc (Jun 27, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> This is just a guess based on the error message, but do you have the kernel sources installed?  Is there something in /usr/src/?



Sorry, my mistake, I've installed kernel sources and it works well.


----------

